# Nomex pad for subli-slate



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I am thinking about ordering some of the new Subli-slate plaques to try out but I see that a Nomex heat pad is required to do these properly. My supplier(Canada) sells the 14 x 16 pad for $75.00 which I think is way too much. Is there an alternative to buying this Nomex pad, maybe something that can be bought at a craft store or home depot store.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

White nomex flet pad or heat conductive pad? We use a green heat conductive pad.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

In my suppliers catalog it is white & called a Nomex felt pad - SUB-FLT-1416
1/2" thick for ceramic tiles.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Look for sub-slate. You do use the felt pad with the ceramic tiles. Check out the video for sub-slateon www.condetv.com.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

conde tech said:


> Look for sub-slate. You do use the felt pad with the ceramic tiles. Check out the video for sub-slateon www.condetv.com.


Thanks, I had already watched the videos on it & I know that a pad has to be used for them to press correctly. I was just wondering if there was something else that could be used instead of paying $75. for the Nomex heat pad.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You do not need the nomex pad.
You do need the green rubber pad.


----------



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

The green pad is worth the money. We used the white felt to begin with and the paper stuck. I tended to have more "light spots" on the slate with the felt pad. Just a bit of info on the slate...I have found that even with lighter spot, if small, it is still a good product. I had a light spot on the bottom corner, but I still display it. 
I like the felt for the ceramic tiles better because the print will go down over the edge more so you do not have the white showing if you do a mural. 
Good luck, the slate is wonderful.

Mary Ellen


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the felt pad & rubber pad. It seems my sublimation supplier only carries the felt pads. I will have to try & find a rubber one somewhere else. Great info though.


----------



## tonym17 (May 16, 2010)

dim116 said:


> I am thinking about ordering some of the new Subli-slate plaques to try out but I see that a Nomex heat pad is required to do these properly. My supplier(Canada) sells the 14 x 16 pad for $75.00 which I think is way too much. Is there an alternative to buying this Nomex pad, maybe something that can be bought at a craft store or home depot store.


I ordered this one for the (rock photo) http://www.coastalbusiness.com/sublimationwrap-18x18.aspx

from coastal works great...
My settings are 4 mins @ 400 med

*Sublimation wrap- 18" x 18"**wrap*
*for use when transferring onto hard surfaces*
Price: $25.00


----------

